# New Skervesen Raptor Baritone 6 build



## Erockomania (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey guys, Skervesen is doing a Baritone Raptor 6 for me. Here are the specs:

Poplar Burl top (rev blue fade)
Chambered Ash body
Rosewood/Ebony/White Bubinga Neck
Ziricote fretboard (the bottom one below)
Custom headstock (mix of 019 and swan with a twist)
Ivoroid Binding
26.5" scale
NTB
SS frets
Hannes bridge
BKP Aftermath set (brushed Chrome covers with black allens)

Here are the first two pieces of wood  :


----------



## Yimmj (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow.  looks killer


----------



## angus (Apr 23, 2013)

That'll be awesome!


----------



## mwcarl (Apr 23, 2013)

Never seen flamed Ziricote before, looks nice.


----------



## parksed24 (Apr 23, 2013)

I feel like I say this every time a Skervesen build comes up, but that burl...


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 23, 2013)

I call it the evil steer top.

Anybody else see the cow face? haha


----------



## jahosy (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice selections! Can't wait to see the end product


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 23, 2013)

mwcarl said:


> Never seen flamed Ziricote before, looks nice.



THIS!


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 23, 2013)

mwcarl said:


> Never seen flamed Ziricote before, looks nice.




I thought it was unique too! Can't wait to see it in context


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Apr 24, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> I call it the evil steer top.
> 
> Anybody else see the cow face? haha




LOL!! That's the first fixing thing I noticed


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Apr 24, 2013)

Why yes, I'd gladly take this off of your hands for free when the build is done.

This is gonna be awesome


----------



## Erockomania (Apr 24, 2013)

YJGB said:


> Why yes, I'd gladly take this off of your hands for free when the build is done.
> 
> This is gonna be awesome



yaya, sure... no problem. Email me your address!


----------



## Rectionmaarten (Apr 29, 2013)

I'd bang that wood.
Siked to see it when it's finished!


----------



## the_heretic_divine (Apr 29, 2013)

REALLY looking forward to seeing this unfold!!


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 18, 2013)

first pic...


----------



## Yimmj (Jul 18, 2013)

HELL YES TO THAT TOP


----------



## TDR (Jul 18, 2013)

God damnit I love the poplar/burl tops they have. This is going to be sick!


----------



## patata (Jul 19, 2013)

Everytime I see ''Skervesen'' and ''baritone'' in the same sentence I hope for a single pickup guitar.I guess hope dies last.

Sick top btw.


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 19, 2013)

patata said:


> Everytime I see ''Skervesen'' and ''baritone'' in the same sentence I hope for a single pickup guitar.I guess hope dies last.
> 
> Sick top btw.



Funny you say that... my seven, which will likely be built by Skervesen as well, will be a single pickup baritone


----------



## patata (Jul 19, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> Funny you say that... my seven, which will likely be built by Skervesen as well, will be a single pickup baritone



I'm waiting.patiently...


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 19, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> first pic...



CAN"T WAIT TO SEE THIS FINISHED!


----------



## Erockomania (Jul 19, 2013)

tristanroyster said:


> CAN"T WAIT TO SEE THIS FINISHED!



me neither!!!


----------



## Suitable (Jul 19, 2013)

That top is fricken awesome!!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 19, 2013)

Wow, man, I can not wait to see that. I am really curious to see how these play - everybody seems to have great things to say


----------



## Erockomania (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 9, 2013)

That top is crazy nice...


----------



## MikeK (Aug 9, 2013)

This is going to be sick. That top is amazing.


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 20, 2013)

some new pics...

Skerv press






first stain...





I think I want a little more color in the horns and the purpleish color subdued to make it more blue and I'm good to go!


----------



## mister V (Sep 20, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> first stain...








Oh my... that top and that color. Just jawdropping.


----------



## The Spanish Inquisition (Sep 20, 2013)

Like someone punched it right in the pickup cavities. All black and blue.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Sep 21, 2013)

Far out! You could almost leave it just like that.


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Sep 21, 2013)

well fu_c_k me sideways that is GORGEOUS! easily the best finish iv seen on here


----------



## DredFul (Sep 21, 2013)

Holy macarony


----------



## schwiz (Sep 21, 2013)

That is absolutely beautiful. WOW


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks guys! Maciek says it looks way better in person, too. He's going to snap a couple better pics on Monday. I do actually like the look of it this way as well... I just think an even fade all the way to the binding (like in some places) will look more "finished" for lack of better term. A faded denim blue, like to the left of the pickups, would look sweet on the horns as long as the fade goes to the edges all the way around the body. 


But Capo is right, you could almost just slap some hardware on there right now and be done with it! haha

Thoughts?


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Sep 21, 2013)

Damn my GAS has come back for a skervy 6 that's one beautiful guitar man!!! I think I'm just going to go for it!


----------



## SeaBeast (Sep 21, 2013)

My jaw seriously dropped. I've never seen a better finish.


----------



## Michael T (Sep 21, 2013)

Id leave the finish like that. If you don't then I might borrow that idea for my KloneMachine build.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 22, 2013)

Dat top!


----------



## jahosy (Sep 22, 2013)

wow .. the stain looks awesome mate!


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 22, 2013)

thanks guys... before I make the decision to modify it (slight) I will wait for better pics from Maciek


----------



## Allealex (Sep 22, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> first stain...


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 22, 2013)

So, something was not clicking with me when I first saw this ... I loved it, but something seemed off. Well, I think all it was was the uneven border around the burst. I've made an example of what I think might be all that's necessary to make it work for me:
before:




after:





Subtle, but now the burst has the same shade of stain (almost natural) all the way around. The area in question is just on either side of the pickup cavities. If they subdue the purple slightly and even out the burst, I think I'm good to go 

Thoughts?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks. Awesome. More pics please!


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 22, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks! More pics coming soon!


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 24, 2013)

Here is a new pic with adjusted burst line. It's a little washed out from the sun and will certainly darken, Maciek says, but I think it's amazing!


----------



## THB430 (Sep 24, 2013)

That has to be the sexiest top I have ever seen!!!!!! The adjustment was the right decision. WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! If you dont like it Ill take it.


----------



## Casper777 (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow! absolutely stunning!

And I think it looks great that way... nice that the horns are lighter.. kind of "ice blue" 

Congratulations! this will be an awesome Raptor!!


----------



## Erockomania (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm super excited to get this thing in my hands!


----------



## will_shred (Sep 24, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> some new pics...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

oh my ....ing god... That's probably one of the craziest tops I've ever seen. I mean... wow


----------



## shikamaru (Sep 24, 2013)

oh my god that figure  the colour is not my cup of tea but damn Im starting to feel WAS (for wood acquisition syndrome lol) for a burl, any kind of wood, they just look so damn sexy !


----------



## chrisxrome (Sep 30, 2013)

Bloody fantastic man!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 1, 2013)

chrisxrome said:


> Bloody fantastic man!



thanks! 

Should be done fairly shortly!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 4, 2013)

Lacquered up and ready for final assembly next week!




my headstock design (based of a couple of their other ones (Swan and 019) in order to retain the Skervesen look). I think it looks awesome!


----------



## Maggai (Oct 4, 2013)

Looks amazing! And I really like that headstock!


----------



## isispelican (Oct 4, 2013)

woodporn at its finest


----------



## XxJoshxX (Oct 4, 2013)

The first time i saw this finish i didnt love i but with the lighter blue transitionni really like it.


----------



## aMetalProducer (Oct 5, 2013)

uh, that looks sick dude!


----------



## Gitte (Oct 6, 2013)

That color and the wood looks perfect!!! I can't wait for the finished product!!


----------



## Goatchrist (Oct 7, 2013)

That stain!!! God I'm jealous!
Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks guys! I'm beyond stoked to get this in my hands!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 11, 2013)

Just got word this will ship early next week! 

NGD coming soon!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 11, 2013)

quick pic showing me what the pickups would look like in context... 

So stoked with how the stain came out!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 14, 2013)

Last pics before I get this in my hands!


----------



## Jlang (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh yeah?? thats so ....ing nice.


----------



## rifftrauma (Oct 14, 2013)

Dude....that stain....


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 14, 2013)

So pumped to get this in my hands. Lots of pics to come once it gets here


----------



## FIXXXER (Oct 14, 2013)

what a beauty, congrats!


----------



## Mr-Jemhead93 (Oct 15, 2013)

Holy crap that is such a freaking amazing guitar can't wait for the NGD post! I'm GASing hard for one now!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 16, 2013)

On it's way


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 16, 2013)

Turned out great!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 17, 2013)

Cloudy said:


> Turned out great!



Thanks! I think so too!


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow, how's my baby? So you're gonna put her up for adoption, right? I'll take care of her for you!

Nice guitar man, I think Skervessen does the finest finish work out there on the market right now...I can't even believe what they come up with sometimes.

Plus their 3 main models I absolutely love! Raptor, Swan, and the other one I can't remember, but I want one of each haha! I'd actually take 3 of each, a 6, 7, and 8 of each body style !

Congrats dude!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 17, 2013)

Lava Joe said:


> Wow, how's my baby? So you're gonna put her up for adoption, right? I'll take care of her for you!
> 
> Nice guitar man, I think Skervessen does the finest finish work out there on the market right now...I can't even believe what they come up with sometimes.
> 
> ...



lol! This one won't be going anywhere for a long time


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 19, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> lol! This one won't be going anywhere for a long time



Right, ok, so I'm just gonna take all the child support money I'm going to make you pay, so. 

Ok, I can dig.



It's either that, or you go ahead and give up the 7 now, so...I mean, your choice, right?

What finish is that on the body? Is is satin or what?


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 19, 2013)

Lava Joe said:


> Right, ok, so I'm just gonna take all the child support money I'm going to make you pay, so.
> 
> Ok, I can dig.
> 
> ...



ha!!

The finish is acrylic satin. I'll give you guys detailed pics of the finish next week (if customs doesn't fail me).


----------



## Lava Joe (Oct 20, 2013)

Erockomania said:


> ha!!
> 
> The finish is acrylic satin. I'll give you guys detailed pics of the finish next week (if customs doesn't fail me).



Yeah, sweet! 

I thought it looked smooth-satin-y. Very nice man, very very nice.

Gaw, Skervessen, that's my dream right now. Shoot me now.

If it was left white, it would have looked perfect next to some vanilla ice cream. I'd eat the vanilla ice cream off the guitar actually.


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 20, 2013)

Lava Joe said:


> Yeah, sweet!
> 
> I thought it looked smooth-satin-y. Very nice man, very very nice.
> 
> ...



hahaha! 

Thanks much, man!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 21, 2013)

posted on the Skervesen Facebook page today


----------



## F0rte (Oct 21, 2013)

Got any more pictures of the neck in particular?

And "White Bubinga" Is that really the name of the middle blank on the neck? Or is it referred to by another name?
Really like it.

Also, beautiful guitar. Extremely Tasteful.


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 21, 2013)

There you go. All I have for now.

Yes, it is white bubinga. I liked it because you can get very similar shades to swamp ash which kinda pulls the neck together with the wings. 

And thank you!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 24, 2013)

This is waiting for me at home right now... the suspense is killing me! lol


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/252888-ngd-skervesen-raptor-6-baritone-review-pics-vid.html#post3780810


----------

